# TITUS pic & my new 'Blue Diamond'



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

This is a crappy pic I took today with my iphone. The glass is dirty which doesn't help.
About 4 months ago this Monster got a serious case of the HITH and was almost lost. He never ate for 2 months. Dead serious. He was very thin. Once the HITH was gone he started to eat. He's back to being a beast. It's a little disheartening because he's got some nasty scarring on his forehead now. I'll just have to wait and see if it fills in over time. You'll notice the eye is cloudy looking as well.... he scratched it a couple months ago when he hit the glass top. However it's healing up nice... looks better in person.

And as for the Blue Diamond... he comes from Massive Aggression. He's 4.5".

Enjoy.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Titus is looking fat and happy again!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

wow awesome PAT, titus is lookin beast mode! and the BDR will fill out nicely as he gets older, the colors are awesome especially when you get the light hitting him at certain angles  top notch!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice, the BDR looks like a feeder fish compare to TITUS, lol


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

awesome rhoms pat!


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

Man he looks even bigger than he did before, hope the scars heal up in time.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

very nice rhoms


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Titus is looking like a true king








very nice. love him. glad you were able to save him and nurse him back to health.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks for the update on Titus Pat. The other rhom looks awesome too, gonna be a monster!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow nice rhoms... How do get those clear shots with the iPhone... Mine always
come out blurry


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Nice rhoms pat and decent pics for being from the phone. TITUS is still rockin!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats quite the monster you got there Pat, Beautiful for sure.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

keep up the good work


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

jp80911 said:


> very nice, the BDR looks like a feeder fish compare to TITUS, lol


 ^ 








very nice fish


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice pics and Piranhas Pat. congrats.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

both are dead sexy


----------

